# Star Wars Rogue One - first & second trailer



## T-hug (Apr 7, 2016)

Donnie Yen


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 7, 2016)

Hell yeah.. omg omg omg,,, ive got that feeling again.............


----------



## mgrev (Apr 7, 2016)

aw yiss


----------



## Mylink5 (Apr 7, 2016)

One name, Donnie Yen


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 7, 2016)

HAHA this is EXACTLY what I said when I saw the trailer...DONNIE YEN!


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> Hell yeah.. omg omg omg,,, i've got that feeling again.............


The hype awakens. 


Apparently parts of it (parts of the trailer, anyway) were filmed in London's Canary Wharf tube station: 


http://i.imgur.com/lvdCd4C.jpg 

I love how they masked the mundane bits such as the arrivals board to make it spacey. Old skool, yo.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 8, 2016)

i am hyped for this, and for the next movies


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2016)

I'd never thought I'd see the day where yearly Star Wars movies existed


----------



## weatMod (Apr 8, 2016)

George Lucas is rolling in his grave SMDH


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 8, 2016)

Mads Mikkelsen - who will he be...   and ... what will they do with grand moff tarkin ( a bit of oliver reed cgi i guess)



is that actually a train station though....


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> is that actually a train station though....


Yes, in disguise.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 8, 2016)

Not only is it Star Wars, it's classic-style Star Wars. And it looks damn good!


----------



## T-hug (Aug 12, 2016)

Trailer #2


----------



## pwsincd (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes...yes


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2016)

I got goosebumps.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## pwsincd (Oct 13, 2016)

it just gets better


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2017)

Right, finally came around to watching the thing. 
I liked it. 

The dialog was awkward and wooden, as befits a Star Wars movie. I had a feeling they were trying for some chemistry between Jyn and Cassian but there was absolutely none. K-2SO sounds and acts exatcly like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory. Search your feelings, you know this to be true.  The Grand Moff was visibly CGI.  The story and pacing and style are different enough from the main series, which was nice to see. The movie is called "Rogue One: A Star Wars Story", and that's just what it is, a little piece of the expanded universe that explores those parts of the galaxy not intimately related to the Skywalkers. I hope for more of such stories in the future. 

---SPOILERS---

Overall, I like the movie, I'm just going to pretend the last 5 minutes didn't happen, and it ended with everyone biting it but the mission being a success. Having princess Leia there doesn't sit right with me, doesn't fit with how A New Hope begins and it just bugs me. So I'll just pretend that part never happened


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

One thing that seemed off, and I may be incorrect as it’s been awhile since I watched ep 4, is that R2 was at the rebel base. I thought that was Luke’s droid on Tatooine he inherited.


----------

